# BBA & others problem



## Sirkavu (27 Jun 2019)

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all well.

I have just re done my tank a month ago as I moved house and most plants moved away.

From a few days I started to see some algae growing on my stones and plants. Yesterday I saw some black algae, which  scared me. (Pictures at the bottom)

I had a deal with my girlfriend which I would dose the EI and she would dose liquid CO2 yet, she said some days she forgot to dose it.

*My tank is as follows:
Tank* - Juwel RIO 180L
*Lighting* - Multi Lex LED Kelvin9000/6500 & Lumen5290 - 8h daily light
*Pump* - Juwel pump 600 l/h
Tropica Soil Powder & Dragon Stone
*Fertilising (10ml)* - Micro - Sunday/Tuesday/Thursday
                                Macro - Monday/Wednesday/
*WC* - 30%-50% on Sundays
*CO2* - 5ml/day

*Plants*
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Staurogyne Repens
Ludwigia repens Rubin
Echinodorus grisebachii Bleherae
Forgot the name of the red next to the Staurogyne & the one on the left side 

*Fishes*
10 Amano Shrimps
8 Red Cherry Shrimps
1 Yellow Molly
(I know I need more fishes but still trying to decide which ones and will also upgrade my shrimp family)

If you guys could tell me what I can do here I would really appreciate


----------



## jms127 (29 Jun 2019)

I'm sure an expert will be along soon to lend a hand, but in the mean time. I think there might be a few things going on here. A combination of fairly new setup, lowish CO2 and flow, possibly high light, hard to say, low plant mass, maybe get some more easy stems like those on the left, they grow well in high or low co2. Floating plants will help as an indicator and lower light levels. It also looks like nutrient deficiencies, but that may be excess light. 
Have you tried anything to remedy the problems? More ferts for example, or lower light intensity/duration. Fertilizer deficiency is the easiest problem to solve, light next, co2 can be a bit of harder problem to get to grips with. 
it can take a long while for a tank to cycle and bed in well sometimes.


----------



## Zeus. (29 Jun 2019)

Less light 5-6 hours a day, can you adjust the intensity of your LEDs ?, more plants will help esp floaters to start with- getting some cheap fast growers from local shop will help. Your flow is on the low side your tank is high tech because of the LCO2 and FLOW/Turnover in the tank is KING in a high tech tank your tank to turnover ratio is about x3 and it is generally advise x10 for a high tech tank, a powerhead may be a cheap solution to the flow/turnover


----------



## Sirkavu (30 Jun 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Less light 5-6 hours a day, can you adjust the intensity of your LEDs ?, more plants will help esp floaters to start with- getting some cheap fast growers from local shop will help. Your flow is on the low side your tank is high tech because of the LCO2 and FLOW/Turnover in the tank is KING in a high tech tank your tank to turnover ratio is about x3 and it is generally advise x10 for a high tech tank, a powerhead may be a cheap solution to the flow/turnover


Thank for the above @Zeus.  I have reduced the light time to 5h and will go get some new fast grow plants and see if that helps. I wish I could remove the LCO2 because my small tank (40L) has almost the same plants and no CO2 or even plant ferts and monthly water changes and is running well.
Deffo need to look into a good powerhead to help the turnover. Will the 1500 l/h be enough? Still not 10x but almost 10


----------



## Sirkavu (30 Jun 2019)

jms127 said:


> Have you tried anything to remedy the problems? More ferts for example, or lower light intensity/duration. Fertilizer deficiency is the easiest problem to solve, light next, co2 can be a bit of harder problem to get to grips with.
> it can take a long while for a tank to cycle and bed in well sometimes.


I only tried to reduce the ferts as I thought it could be too much ferts but didnt work. Then I tried to water change more often


----------



## jms127 (30 Jun 2019)

That's ok, don't be afraid of ferts though. By adding more of what you think might be missing you can quickly eliminate nutrients as an issue. Although to be fair, unless you really under dose and you see multiple deficiencies it's usually light/co2 causing the problem, and you don't need co2 if you don't want it.


----------



## Zeus. (30 Jun 2019)

Sirkavu said:


> Will the 1500 l/h be enough?



 well its almost a 300% increase 



Sirkavu said:


> I wish I could remove the LCO2 because my small tank (40L)



depends why your dosing LCO2 if your dosing it for the extra nutrient then why change, however if you dosing it for its anti algae properties then IMO your dosing for the wrong reason. I well placed powerhead will probably yield better results


----------



## Sirkavu (3 Jul 2019)

Zeus. said:


> well its almost a 300% increase


Perfect cuz i did order this one  and will arrive mid next week only though

I dose LCO2 so my plants grow nicer and better - hope that is ok


----------



## Sirkavu (28 Dec 2019)

Hey guys, I was thinking on starting a new threat but the problem is almost the same.

I went away for 2 months, the tank was ok, no big problems yet, I came back and I am having some issues as you can see below.



 

 

 

 

 

To start, my pump broke and I am using the old one 600l/h, light is on 5h/day. No LCO2, no ferts. I am thinking on getting new plants, specially carpets, and kind of change the layout to something nicer yet, I want to know what is wrong here and how can I solve the problem before I do anything. Any help here?

Thank you all in advance


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (1 Jan 2020)

Looks like green spot algae on the glass, likely related to a lack of fertilisation whilst you were away - have you started your LCO2 and fert dosing regime up again yet?  This should resolve it.  Use a glass scraper to remove initially, followed by a very large water change (try to get any resting on the substrate following removal).


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jan 2020)

Hi all, 





Sirkavu said:


> I came back and I am having some issues as you can see below.





Sirkavu said:


> *Fishes*
> 10 Amano Shrimps
> 8 Red Cherry Shrimps
> 1 Yellow Molly


Interesting, whenever I've seen that has been plec damage on the Amazon Swords (_Echinodorus bleheri_), so I assume you now have a Bristlenose (as well as the Zebra Danios) now? 





Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> likely related to a lack of fertilisation whilst you were away


Definitely looks like you plants are lacking something.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sirkavu (6 Jan 2020)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Looks like green spot algae on the glass, likely related to a lack of fertilisation whilst you were away - have you started your LCO2 and fert dosing regime up again yet?  This should resolve it.  Use a glass scraper to remove initially, followed by a very large water change (try to get any resting on the substrate following removal).


Yeah I’ve got my scrapper today, and Wednesday will clean it better than I did on Saturday, and follow with a 50% WC and start LCO2 again. Should I do anything else?




dw1305 said:


> so I assume you now have a Bristlenose (as well as the Zebra Danios) now? Definitely looks like you plants are lacking something.
> 
> cheers Darrel



believe it or not, when I transport the tanks to the new house, I had my bristlenose in the small tank and once I got home I couldn’t see him anymore, anywhere...so noemi don’t have him for over 6 months 

what do you think my plants are missing?


----------

